# Solved: WAV files needed



## Totalrod2 (Sep 24, 2006)

I've searched all over the internet and haven't been able to find Windows 95 or 98 WAV files (startup, shutdown, etc.). I'm probably asking for alot, but would someone here mind emailing these files to me? Either Windows 95 or 98, it doesn't matter (both would be perfect, it that's not pushing it!). I'm looking for all the sound files that came with these operating systems. Thanks.
Bryan
Totalrod2 @ aol.com


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

What do you expect with the WAV files? Not sure about 'startup, shutdown'...
Windows media player came with both of those Os's and would have the ability to play audio WAV files....


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It sounds like you want the WAV files for various system sounds. I've not seen those available for download anywhere. Did something happen to the copies on your Windows 95 and 98 installs?


----------



## Totalrod2 (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm actually running XP. I just wanted to add the earlier sounds to my system.
Bryan


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

The Windows sounds?


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hummm...

see attached 

Ben.


----------



## gracie34 (May 5, 2004)

This post is marked solved, did you find the files? The sounds from the 95 upgrade cd are available at Microsoft's site here (remember Utopia, Jungle, and Robotz? Yeah, good times.) and the Windows 95 startup sound is available here (mssound1.mp3 about halfway down the list). It's not a .wav file but just listening to it again made me happy.


----------

